

Who Should Solve This Internet Crisis? - reazalun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/07/27/AR2008072701172.html

======
mattyfo
This entire article is based on the statement that "90% of bandwidth is being
used by 5% of users for p2p sharing". Seems baseless, am I the only one that
is disappointed with the reporting of our newspaper industry?

------
wmf
Wait, someone from the FCC is proposing that the FCC not regulate the
Internet?

Also, Customer Fair Queuing.

